# 64 -65 rear bumpers



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you use a 65 rear bumper on a 64?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. Totally different shape, both bumper and car. '65 is peaked at the rear, and coved differently. '64 is straight across. Totally different bumper.


----------

